# would she be ok for...



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

would she be ok for show hunter pony?
she is grey (not that colour matters)
14/14.1 60%arab 40%irish sport horse
beautiful on the bit
great gallop, easy to stop
erm, cant think of much else
would she be ok? (only local shows)
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x :wink:     8) :lol: :?  
here is a website of a pic of her please take a look and tell me what you think thanks x x x

http://www.blue-print-studios.co.uk...event.php?p=WF4V4436.jpg&album=Ridden+11-1.00


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

how is she jumping? is she scopey and consistent? she definetly looks like a really cute hunter pony, but looks aren't everything  ... if she has both the attitude and the looks... it definetly can give you an edge!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Pretty girl but won't know unless you try her out yourself. Pictures can be deceiving!


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Very very cute pony!!  I think she would make a great jumping pony, if you say she is good at stopping, that can come in handy. But is she good with your aids, and commands? Does she refuse jumps often? Does she take off with you after or before a jump? Does she spook at certin jumps? But if she doesnt do most of those things she seems great, she has nice tall legs, which is good with height, and you said she is great on the bit as well, from what you told me she seems great. Good luck!  

-chelsea-


----------



## rodeoridin (Mar 18, 2007)

she sounds like a great show horse to me


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

i think she would. as long as there not big shows


----------



## hburke (Mar 4, 2007)

Horse_love999 said:


> Very very cute pony!!  I think she would make a great jumping pony, if you say she is good at stopping, that can come in handy. But is she good with your aids, and commands? Does she refuse jumps often? Does she take off with you after or before a jump? Does she spook at certin jumps? But if she doesnt do most of those things she seems great, she has nice tall legs, which is good with height, and you said she is great on the bit as well, from what you told me she seems great. Good luck!
> 
> -chelsea-


^what i was going to say basically


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

thank you all! x x x :lol: 8)


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

i really dont know...but she is a really nice looking horse


----------

